# Fire Emblem: Fates VS Awakening



## Aronthaer (Apr 13, 2016)

Which one did you enjoy more and why?


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2016)

fates has better husbandos


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2016)

while awakening has my favorite character (lucina) and just overall a better story (i like a certain ending a lot), fates' online features and designing your own castle make me like fates only slightly more.


----------



## f11 (Apr 13, 2016)

Awakening simply because I like its forging mechanics better.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 13, 2016)

There are some positives to both. I think there is a little bit of unbalance in Fates (Silas in particular sucks so much and it makes me sad), and the Forge in Awakening is a lot better. In all honesty I still prefer Fire Emblem 7 for GBA.


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 13, 2016)

I prefer Fates because the graphics are a little better and I love the My Castle addition, even if I know a lot of people don't. I think it adds more fun to the game, and it's way better than the Barracks in Awakening, which were very limited. As a whole, I also like the plot of Fates better than Awakening. I like that there are 3 different ways to live the story and I absolutely adore the fact that the player is the main character.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm more attached to characters in Awakening, but gameplay-wise, Fates is better, and it's clear they had more of a budget. (Then again, that IS thanks to Awakening lol).

Awakening also has a better explanation for kids than Fates, lol. The children characters in Fates would have worked as their own characters. We can still hybridize with partner and friendship seals, in addition to my castle options. Even the shipping features (which I like) could stay, but the explanation for kids in Fates is kind of silly. 

I also think the voice work in Awakening was better overall.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 13, 2016)

Jihihix said:


> I prefer Fates because the graphics are a little better and I love the My Castle addition, even if I know a lot of people don't. I think it adds more fun to the game, and it's way better than the Barracks in Awakening, which were very limited. As a whole, I also like the plot of Fates better than Awakening. I like that there are 3 different ways to live the story and I absolutely adore the fact that the player is the main character.



I agree on My Castle. Didn't like the idea at first but I ended up really enjoying it.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 14, 2016)

I like Awakening a lot better in the way that I do not have to buy 3 different games for the full experience...


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 14, 2016)

It's a bit unfair because Fates was a game they made keeping in mind what Awakening lacked and tried to fix in the new game (hence two versions to make up for different type of players, third path to keep them happy in case they want what the other path offers) 

I honestly prefer other games besides these two, and I haven't tried older FE games yet.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 14, 2016)

Not a fan of either. 

I enjoyed Awakening initially, then came to notice how terrible the story is and that I didn't feel attached to any of the characters like I was for characters in the older games. I dislike time travel in general, and the DLC stuff made way for the terrible and lazy Outworld concept (which I might add was never a thing in the series before Awakening). The map design is terrible in that most of the battles take place on giant plains and it lacks the varied objectives of past games (Survive/Defend, Escape, Seize). 

It encouraged new fans not to bother to learn how to strategize in a strategy game and accustomed them to endless grinding, which wasn't a thing outside of Sacred Stones. It was the first impression of the series for many people, and it is terrible at even doing that since it is so removed from the series standards.

Meanwhile, I couldn't bring myself to spend $60-$80 on Fates because too many things seemed too far flung from what I used to love about Fire Emblem. I don't like shipping, they took out the series staple weapon durability, and the way they explain the child characters is ludicrous. Fates just comes across as annoying pandering. 

I was originally interested in at least picking up Conquest because it was supposed to bring back the strategy that was sorely missing in Awakening, but from most accounts the story is godawful. For me to get into these games, the story has to be alright and the strategy has to be solid. If either of these things is lacking then it just saps me of any incentive or interest to play it. 



In the end, if I absolutely had to choose, it would come down to whether I place more value in Awakening's weapon durability or Conquest's varied objectives. In that case I lean toward Awakening because even though it's lacking in objective variety and has nothing of any real appeal to me, it was at least somewhat related to the series I used to like.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 14, 2016)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Not a fan of either.
> 
> I enjoyed Awakening initially, then came to notice how terrible the story is and that I didn't feel attached to any of the characters like I was for characters in the older games. I dislike time travel in general, and the DLC stuff made way for the terrible and lazy Outworld concept (which I might add was never a thing in the series before Awakening). The map design is terrible in that most of the battles take place on giant plains and it lacks the varied objectives of past games (Survive/Defend, Escape, Seize).
> 
> ...



Harsh.

I would still highly suggest Conquest, but I know I can't change your mind about the series. I'm sick of all of the division in the fanbase, and I somehow hold out hope that along the line a Fire Emblem game comes out that newbs and veterans alike can play and enjoy.

Conquest's story is decent, and the gameplay is fantastic. I highly suggest you buy at very least Conquest.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 14, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Harsh.
> 
> I would still highly suggest Conquest, but I know I can't change your mind about the series. I'm sick of all of the division in the fanbase, and I somehow hold out hope that along the line a Fire Emblem game comes out that newbs and veterans alike can play and enjoy.
> 
> Conquest's story is decent, and the gameplay is fantastic. I highly suggest you buy at very least Conquest.


I might come around eventually and try it out so I can at least say I did and judge it by my own standards instead of going off of reports from other people. I intended to do that at first, before I decided against bothering to buy it. As it stands, though, I have no real interest. I've been preoccupied with other stuff lately and if I want my Fire Emblem fix, I can just play the older games. 

For as rough as my language is about it, at this point I'm not all that torn up about it. Dropping away from the series moving forward saves me money after all. For as much as I dislike the decisions Intelligent Systems has been making since Awakening's conception, if people are enjoying themselves then fine by me.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 14, 2016)

Something Fates lacks:






*PICK A GOD AND PRAY! *

The activations for crits/skills don't feel quite as memorable...


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 14, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> Something Fates lacks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True dat. I love the Awakening crit animations.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also miss Frederick, just in general.


----------



## Holla (Apr 15, 2016)

I love both games for different reasons so I honestly can't pick one over the other. I played the heck out of Awakening lol I loved it so much. I also love Fates and how it has much more gameplay with the 3 paths but it has it's downfalls too. 

In the end I just love Fire Emblem and am not about to pick the "best" game. I have yet to play the older games but I'd sure like to sometime! ^_^


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 15, 2016)

I haven't played fates, so my voye goes to Awakening by Default.


----------



## V-drift (Apr 23, 2016)

I love Fire emblem Awakening more. Don't get me wrong. I saw a few videos in YouTube for Fates. But for some reason I like Awakening more. I want to say because of Robin, but that is not a good reason. So I must say I like it more because of story wise. However, I still have yet to see the third game of Fire emblem Fates. Be it by YouTube, or by getting all 3 games.


----------

